# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  السنة 2010  قنوات قديمه  وعودة

## سلطان بوكو

قنوات قد يمه تعود

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------

